# new bike - Gary Fisger Rig 2009



## ladybug_mtb (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## teamhaze (Aug 15, 2008)

got the same bike also.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm liking the brown rims. And the sweet silver components. sweet!


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Cool color and I like the dropouts. Needs another Gary Fisher decal though.:skep:


----------



## ladybug_mtb (Jul 12, 2008)

mtroy said:


> Cool color and I like the dropouts. Needs another Gary Fisher decal though.:skep:


yea - I won't be able to easily forget what I am riding - haha


----------



## vick (Apr 11, 2006)

how much are those selling for?


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Very Cool!

A color scheme not often seen.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Is it just the new paint job or the chainstays look more 2007 roundish then 2008 square/hydroformed?


----------



## teamhaze (Aug 15, 2008)

vick said:


> how much are those selling for?


i paid $1299 +35 to ship from California to Baltimore.
Picked it up Aug 14.

Size 17.5
Weight: 26.5 lbs with spd pedals. (bathroom scale)

Shimano M182's just arrived - so first ride is tonight at Loch Raven Reservoir.

Sorry to highjack your thread LadyBug


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the color and components but I couldn't own it with all the white Gary Fisher advertising on it. Inside and outside of the chainstays too! :eekster: C'mon GF! Please understand that I'm not bagging on your new ride ladybug, I would love it if all that texting where removable. Just out of curiousity, are they removable?


----------



## ladybug_mtb (Jul 12, 2008)

the rootbeer color is anodized and the white is paint - so it is on there...lol


----------



## vick (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, how are you guys getting these? I've called all the GF dealers near me and they are saying another month or two before they get their 09's in!?


----------



## ladybug_mtb (Jul 12, 2008)

my local shop Oliver's in Tampa FL got it for me in a day


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

ladybug_mtb said:


> the rootbeer color is anodized and the white is paint - so it is on there...lol


Well it's a very cool machine. I decided that I like the white random graphics, just not the GF everywhere. The rootbeer base color is great. At first glance I liked the old rig better but now I'm coming around to the 09. Once again, congrats. You made a great pick.


----------



## Node (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome bike, I'm putting some $$$ down on a 08 Rig today!
I'm so stoked. Can't wait.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice...im suprised you were able to pick up that for only 1299! did you have a discount or something, i got my 08 rig last month for 1200.

cool color scheme though, love the wheels


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I have one on order and will be getting it the end of this week. Can't wait.

I'm a little confused though. The pictures on the gf page look like a white stem and seatpost. Do they ship with different components?

Also, I think the decals are Hott!

Edit: Another odd thing is that GF lists the stem and seatpost as "SSR" but if i search for bontrager SSR all I get is a wheelset and it is not listed on their website. Is this a 2009 thing. I just want to know I'm getting the right components and, honestly, I love the look of the white stem and seatpost and will be sad to see it go.


----------



## ladybug_mtb (Jul 12, 2008)

the seatpost and the stem and bars are silver


----------



## Node (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the 2008 and love it.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Ok, and please understand that I have already paid for and am anxiously awaiting the bike. And I have been riding long enough to know that the color of your components only matters on the drive home from the bike shop.

But.

Is it safe to say that Gary Fisher is misrepresenting the aesthetics of the bike they are selling and maybe, via what seems to be a mislabel of the compnents ont he tech specs, the components it is fitted with? The shop that I bought it from, for instance, uses the stock photo from GF to advertise the bike on their website.

https://www.fisherbikes.com/img/bikes/2009/1600x1200/rig.jpg

I'm just wondering why they would do something like that? In essence, I do not know what seatpost and stem my bike is shipping with other than it is made by The Great Trek Bicycle Making Company.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

On the Fisher website and the photo that you linked, the stem, post and bar look silver to me, on my monitor. 

You also can't find the Bontrager SSR components on the Bontrager website because it hasn't been updated for 2009 yet.

Another thing, bike companies ALWAYS reserve the right to change specs on the fly and you might get something that isn't exactly as pictured on the website or in the catalog.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

fair enough. thank you.

edit:

but, i assume there must be some standard or the change must fall between some reasonable...something.

I mean, they can't list all XTR and then ship me all LX can they? And expect me to pay the same?

It would be one thing if the parts were listed and could be seen on their own but that stock photo is all i have to go off of. If different parts arrive and GF doesn't warn me then I would assume a mistake was made and it would create a mess where I wouldnt get to take the bike home and I would have to have them get me some answers. Just seems like a stupid thing for a company to do and it could really piss off a lot of people.

...and come on, they do not look silver on that photo. Not at all. Compare the cranks to the stem and seatpost and the fork. way different


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

MisterC said:


> fair enough. thank you.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


While the seatpost/stem do appear lighter on the Fisher site, contrast them with the saddle and fork and you can see the difference, they're silver. The cranks are polished while the stem/seatpost are brushed or matte. teamhaze's bike however, has a polished seatpost. They're housebrand parts, I'd ditch both for Thomson models anyway.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

It seems like we are arguing the wrong point here but I mean, regardless of the color it seems that the stock photo really misrepresents what you are going to receive and that, coupled with the inability to look up the parts it ships with, could make for some confused customers. When I looked at the picture on the site I said to myself, "cool, I like the idea of a white stem and matchign seatpost, goes with the decals and fox fork very well." Call me stupid, but I don't think I am especially stupid. Just normal stupid like everyone else.

I guess my whole point was, if I had never read this thread I would have been very surprised when my bike arrived which would have been a pain when I picked it up. Surely everyone can attest to the despair that we all feel when we don't receive what we order. I guess I'm the only one that has ever had a bike shop try to pull one over on me.

Not to mention the whole, "changing your component spec to whatever we want without telling you first" seems ethically wrong, but I digress.

edit: I mean, really, like, look at the ends of the grips. Is that white? Looks like white to me, the same white as the stem. And like, in that picture of the one on the carpet, the stem and seatpost don't seem to match. I'm starting to think I'm losing my mind. I'm going to stare at these 5 pictures every day until it gets here. I so have an affinity for white components.

I has sad.

edit, edit: Ok, go look at the X-Caliber. Same seatpost right? Look at the top where the seatpost clamp is, there is a distinctive line where the white ends and the silver begins that is not visible at all in these home photographs. I rest my case.


----------



## jennytalia (Mar 22, 2005)

*How???*

Hoo kare 'bout color---how do the b*tch ride??


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

die


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

MisterC said:


> It seems like we are arguing the wrong point here but I mean, regardless of the color it seems that the stock photo really misrepresents what you are going to receive and that, coupled with the inability to look up the parts it ships with, could make for some confused customers. When I looked at the picture on the site I said to myself, "cool, I like the idea of a white stem and matchign seatpost, goes with the decals and fox fork very well." Call me stupid, but I don't think I am especially stupid. Just normal stupid like everyone else.
> 
> I guess my whole point was, if I had never read this thread I would have been very surprised when my bike arrived which would have been a pain when I picked it up. Surely everyone can attest to the despair that we all feel when we don't receive what we order. I guess I'm the only one that has ever had a bike shop try to pull one over on me.
> 
> ...


You like white components, that's cool, nothing wrong with that.  I still love the old 3DV violet stuff we rode in the nineties.

As to changes in component spec, it's done fairly regularly in the bike industry and to some extent the auto industry and I'm sure many others. For example, I bought a new '07 Nissan XTerra last year. Tire spec on Nissan's website at the time were Michelin, when I started checking out the dealers in my area, all had BF Goodrich tires (which for my money are better) My point is, specs change for a variety of reasons, availability, better pricing, etc. Your earlier post regarding an LX substitute for XTR is nothing to worry about, I've never seen anything that even comes close to a spec change of that magnitude.

You're getting a nice bike, with a mix of name and house brand components. Eventually, you'll be looking to swap out the house brand stuff anyway. You should be able to find a white stem whan the time comes, as to the seatpost, the last white seatpost I remember was an American Classic road post in around 1989.

One final thought, I've had some success painting components with epoxy spray paint for appliances. This stuff is readily available at Home Depot or Lowes, is safe to work with and if you follow the surface prep directions will yield a pretty nice, durable finish.

Enjoy the Rig, if you ever get up to Philly, give me a yell, I'd love to take that bad boy for a spin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> You're getting a nice bike, with a mix of name and house brand components. Eventually, you'll be looking to swap out the house brand stuff anyway. You should be able to find a white stem whan the time comes, as to the seatpost, the last white seatpost I remember was an American Classic road post in around 1989.


There will be a plethora of white components available to you if you do in fact end up with silver stuff on the new Rig and you can't stand it.

QBP has a white FSA seatpost in stock right now.

Syncros has a ton of white components...

www.syncros.com/images/stem_fl_wht.jpg
www.syncros.com/images/bar_bulk_7075_wht.jpg


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Nater said:


> There will be a plethora of white components available to you if you do in fact end up with silver stuff on the new Rig and you can't stand it.
> 
> QBP has a white FSA seatpost in stock right now.
> 
> ...


Holy schnikeys!!! A white seatpost??? Will wonders ever cease?


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. And I'll make it a point to come if you have some good places to ride. Hell, I could go Sunday. I live just south of Baltimore.


Edit: And what do you mean by name and house brands? Is Bontrager the name brand? What is the house brand?

And I really don't want to harp on this but, is it more common for component spec to change during the initial release or later in the model year? I would think later. there can't be a shortage of the 2009 parts due to demand, nobody has access except gf. Or am I wrong and its the website that just isnt updated yet. Yeah, I can see that.

The bike indusrty is so weird. They are damn lucky riding is so much fun.

And those handlebars are MINE!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

MisterC said:


> Thanks for the advice. And I'll make it a point to come if you have some good places to ride. Hell, I could go Sunday. I live just south of Baltimore.
> 
> Edit: And what do you mean by name and house brands? Is Bontrager the name brand? What is the house brand?
> 
> ...


Name brand= Shimano, Fox, Avid, etc.

House brand=Bontrager(owned by TREK)

A little background for you, a tale of three bike lines, if you will...

Keith _Bontrager_ was once a custom frame builder but sold his business to TREK. _Bontrager_ frames were produced by TREK for a few years after the sale but went out of production quite a while ago. Bontrager spends his time developing various components(rims, tires, bars, stems, saddles,hubs) for TREK which while badged with the _Bontrager_ name, are TREK's in-house brand. Gary _Fisher_ is arguably, the first person to market mountain bikes for the masses. He was NOT a frame builder, his bikes were always built by others and sold under the name _Fisher_ Mountain BIkes. _Fisher_ sold his business to TREK at around the same time Bontrager did. _Fisher_ develops and tests the Gary _Fisher_ line of bikes for TREK.
Another builder who sold around that time was Gary _Klein_, TREK no longer produces _Klein_ frames either.

My experience (and this is only my experience) is spec changes are more likely to occur between the time specs are made public and when the complete bikes hit the shops. There's a long time period between the two and the final product CAN change(slightly)


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Trek owns everything!


----------



## RIDIN'MO (Oct 9, 2006)

teamhaze said:


> i paid $1299 +35 to ship from California to Baltimore.
> Picked it up Aug 14.
> 
> Size 17.5
> ...


How are you getting this for $1200 plus shipping. The GF site prices it at $1400 plus?? Do you know somebody??


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Yeah the GF msrp is 1429, I think. But I got my 2009 rig for 1299 which , while more, is not the msrp and i didnt pay shipping.

Picking it up today


----------



## OCTO13ER (Oct 1, 2007)

WTB-rider said:


> ...the stem/seatpost are brushed or matte.


matte silver = gray. Those are white like Frank Black.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I agree but it seems I am wrong. I'll be picking it up shortly so the reality will be quite vivid soon. I'll post my own pics for yet another method of comparison and ill see if i can take them from the same angle and distance as the stock photos to see how different it is.

but...i might swap some components at the shop depending on what credit i can get for what is on there. probably not but we will see.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

This bike is so amazing it's hard to believe. Not a big fan of the grips, handlebars and the stem will probably get swapped for something a bit shorter with some risers and I upgraded to Avid Elixers. I've never cleared my local trails so fast.

As for the components, they are silver as silver. The seatpost even has a polished look. It's apparent the stock photo has a different finish and I talked about this at the shop. It was probably a cost issue among other things but no matter, all is forgotten on swooping singletrack and rocky, rooty climbs out of the saddle.

Bliss.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

MisterC said:


> ...all is forgotten on swooping singletrack and rocky, rooty climbs out of the saddle.
> 
> Bliss.


I agree completely.


----------



## jkilgore (Aug 24, 2008)

What is the deal with the slow release and shipping? Have one on order, still waiting. Everyone tells me that I will leave my f/s 26er at home. Can't wait!


----------



## rockintheshed (Sep 24, 2008)

how are the cranks one the bike . i haer that bontrager cranks are pretty crappy


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

rockintheshed said:


> how are the cranks one the bike . i haer that bontrager cranks are pretty crappy


what you've heard is true


----------



## jkilgore (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like I will change a few things when mine arrives. Crank, bar,stem, and seatpost.


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I went on a Gray Fisher demo day last weekend and had a go on various offerings..

the hardtail 29er Superlfy was very nice - so i my price range thinging about an X-Calibre or Paragon (rig appear not to be coming to the UK)

only thing that puts me off the alloy GF 29ers is the frame welds - they do seem very uneven/messy... especially against the double pass stuff....

only a minor thing also does it really weight 26.5 pounds? seems very heavy for a SS


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

MisterC said:


> fair enough. thank you.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


in the owners manual and I think even the catalog, it usually states "Component spec change subject to availability"

They are legally free to swap out some parts, now if it is a high percentage of parts you might have something to complain about. they could swap wheels and not have to do anything about it, at that point it depends how great your LBS is whether or not THE SHOP will make it right for you. We sold Trek for 7 years and couple years before we stopped selling them they were replacing the Ultegera rear der with a 105 on a mid level aluminum road bike, we just dropped the price $25 and called it good, if a Customer really wanted the Ult rear der we would put one on to make the sale but would sell it at the original price


----------



## lostsurf1981 (Feb 22, 2009)

I didnt even see this post before i must be blind lol. I just posted a thread about buyin that exact bike with my tax money. Is the bike worth the money? I really want that one. Looks like a great bike. Im on an older geared Cannondale and wanna upgrade to the Rig. Singlespeed for life


----------



## lostsurf1981 (Feb 22, 2009)

*About the Rig on Fisher's site*

One thing i notice is that on GF's website, the pic of the 09' Rig shows it has the the Avid G2 clean sweep rotors but it says it comes with the roundagon rotors. So why do they show better rotors on the bike?


----------



## velociped jones (Feb 4, 2006)

i used the gearing of the gary fisher rig as inspiration for the creation of a de facto single speed winter training bike. i.e. put the mountain bike in 44x23 and just don't shift. of course, my bike is a dual boinger so we get all the benefits of that. 
one has to like the discipline that the gearing (~4 meters of development) enforces. been using the bike for zone 3 buildfests.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

lostsurf1981 said:


> I didnt even see this post before i must be blind lol. I just posted a thread about buyin that exact bike with my tax money. Is the bike worth the money? I really want that one. Looks like a great bike. Im on an older geared Cannondale and wanna upgrade to the Rig. Singlespeed for life


It's a great riding bike, a mix of low (the crankset and other bits) and mid/high quality parts (the fork, brakes and the wheelset). Some people including myself have had frame issues, just keep the receipt...


----------



## lostsurf1981 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have read that some people are having frame issues but i thought it was on the older models like the 07' and 08'? The new ones are doing that to? That makes me worry a little when your spending that kind of money. I beat the crap out of my Cannondale, even did some big bmx jumps and the only thing i really screwed up was the wheels lol


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ladybug_mtb said:


> the rootbeer color is anodized and the white is paint - so it is on there...lol


Yes....under teh clearcoat top layer of paint....I too prefer less in the sticker/label department. I'd ride it if it was my size.  Diggin the brown rims and rootbeer frame.

Sweet new bike Ladybug! :thumbsup:



dblspeed said:


> what you've heard is true


Seen those pics of Bontrager and Truvativ 4-arm sets too....what are they selling?

That could really suck if you're crankin hard on a narrow side-hill with a drop.

Didn't see this on Fisher's site....Stock gearing, 18T cog....what chainring size 32T or?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Ladybug_mtb, 

How's this sweet SS doing for you after several months of trails?


----------



## csandersen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Rig, sizing questions*

OK Rig owners, I need some guidance re: sizing.

I'm 5-10, but have wide shoulders and long arms (no monkey jokes!). All my past bikes have been large--both hardtail and full suspension (I currently ride a Specialized 26" single speed and a Stumpjumper FSR).

I've borrowed Rigs from friends--one is an '06 medium, and the other is the new '09 in medium. The '06 felt more roomy in the cockpit; the '09 felt a little cramped, especially on steeper, out-of-the-saddle climbs when I felt I was way out over the front end. I know the '06 had some upgraded components, including a longer stem and different bars, so perhaps that's what made it feel more comfortable.

In any case, I'm just wondering if I should go medium or large. Are there any others out there that are my size (5-10) and riding a large?

I can't wait to get one... I'm a believer. My Stumpjumper will be hanging out in the garage a lot more once I get my own Rig...

CA


----------



## kush (May 2, 2008)

I'm 5'10" with an unusually large forehead.

I have 08 Rig in a Large

I have 08 Superfly in a Medium

I'm fine on both, but lean towards the large and would reco the large.



csandersen said:


> OK Rig owners, I need some guidance re: sizing.
> 
> I'm 5-10, but have wide shoulders and long arms (no monkey jokes!). All my past bikes have been large--both hardtail and full suspension (I currently ride a Specialized 26" single speed and a Stumpjumper FSR).
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

*nope*



dblspeed said:


> what you've heard is true


*Anyone that lubes their chain with WD-40 from 12 inches away probably broke their cranks from doing something just as stupid. Seriously, take a look at the picture and tell me that that looks normal. I think not. * 

I've dragged my 07 rig here in Arizona over pretty much every rocky trail around and it's friggin fantastic. Zero problems with the bb, cranks, or frame. At $1000 new I've not bothered to baby this bike since at that price it's pretty much disposable. It takes a beating and it's well worth the money.

Oh, since I'm always standing when it's rocky or climbing, the aluminum frame is perfect.

5'10" and 160lbs. That matters as well.


----------



## jcodywoods (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone have a 15.5 they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just picked up a left over 09 Rig yest. 2 mile ride and the fork (air chamber) failed. Not the bike (mfg) fault. That what warranty is for. Hope bike shop will just swap it out


----------

